# sound problem

## upc0d3

Hi folks,

I'm with a littler problem here. I've compile the alsa as built-in in my kernel, but it's doesn't not work. I mean any kind of audio does not work.

I did a lot of research but didn't find a soluction yet. So if anybody can help me.

My hardware:

 *Quote:*   

> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express DRAM Controller (rev 0a)
> 
> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 0a)
> 
> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0a)
> ...

 

And here is my kernel configuration: http://pastebin.com/B7ynm2F8

Thanks

Best,

----------

## mikegpitt

It seems like you have the correct driver built into your kernel, HDA_INTEL.  Are your channels unmuted?  You can verify by running alsamixer, and making sure the volume is turned up for things like Master, PCM, etc., and making sure there isn't a MM under the bar, signifying that the channel is muted.

----------

## upc0d3

 *mikegpitt wrote:*   

> It seems like you have the correct driver built into your kernel, HDA_INTEL.  Are your channels unmuted?  You can verify by running alsamixer, and making sure the volume is turned up for things like Master, PCM, etc., and making sure there isn't a MM under the bar, signifying that the channel is muted.

 

Hi.. Yes, all my channels are unmuted, I check it out with the alsamixer, before I post it here, and now that you mentioned I checked it again.

But this "MM under the bar", I don't know what that means. Sorry.

Thanks for answering.

Best,

----------

## upc0d3

A little more information:

# lspci -k

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
> 
>         Subsystem: Dell Device 0294
> ...

 

----------

## mikegpitt

 *upc0d3 wrote:*   

> But this "MM under the bar", I don't know what that means. Sorry.

 In alsamixer when a channel is muted it shows an MM under the bar for the channel...  if it's unmuted it shows a OO.

Are you sure every channel is unmuted?  (In practice you don't need to unmute all channels, but it helps when debugging.)

If all the channels are unmuted, could it be that you have more than one sound card in the system?  In alsamixer you can press F6 to select the default sound card and see if there are any other cards listed.

Also, is your user in the audio group?

----------

## upc0d3

 *mikegpitt wrote:*   

>  *upc0d3 wrote:*   But this "MM under the bar", I don't know what that means. Sorry. In alsamixer when a channel is muted it shows an MM under the bar for the channel...  if it's unmuted it shows a OO.
> 
> Are you sure every channel is unmuted?  (In practice you don't need to unmute all channels, but it helps when debugging.)
> 
> If all the channels are unmuted, could it be that you have more than one sound card in the system?  In alsamixer you can press F6 to select the default sound card and see if there are any other cards listed.
> ...

 

Yes, the user is in audio group.

And yes, I'm sure every channel is unmuted. I pressed F6 and choose the hda intel device, but didn't work.

If will help, I can post a printscreen of alsamixer.

Thanks,

Best,

----------

## mikegpitt

 *upc0d3 wrote:*   

> If will help, I can post a printscreen of alsamixer.

 Sure that would work...

Can you also post the output of?

```
dmesg |grep -i hda
```

Also try grepping dmesg for 'sound' and 'audio', just to make sure it isn't reporting anything.

----------

## upc0d3

 *mikegpitt wrote:*   

>  *upc0d3 wrote:*   If will help, I can post a printscreen of alsamixer. Sure that would work...
> 
> Can you also post the output of?
> 
> ```
> ...

 

The printscreen is here: https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/FZSJJvuz1OG1KU_y1x4Q0A?feat=directlink

The another informations that you ask for:

 *Quote:*   

> # dmesg |grep -i hda
> 
> [    1.907247] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
> 
> [    1.908230] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: setting latency timer to 64
> ...

 

This last one, didn't show anything.

Some more information:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # cat /proc/asound/cards 
> 
>  0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel
> ...

 

Best,

----------

## mikegpitt

What happens when you unmute the Front and Headphones channels?  (Note the MM above each of the channel names.)

----------

## upc0d3

 *mikegpitt wrote:*   

> What happens when you unmute the Front and Headphones channels?  (Note the MM above each of the channel names.)

 

Sorry, but how can I unmuted the Front and Headphones channels ?

It doesn't answer to the up commando on the keyboard.

----------

## mikegpitt

 *upc0d3 wrote:*   

> Sorry, but how can I unmuted the Front and Headphones channels ?
> 
> It doesn't answer to the up commando on the keyboard.

 Select the channel with the right/left arrow keys, and press m to unmute/mute.  The volume of the channel is independent of it being muted or unmuted -- meaning an muted channel can still have 100% volume.  Some channels as you can see have no volume control, but can be muted/unmuted.  This is the case of Headphones and Front for you.

----------

## upc0d3

 *mikegpitt wrote:*   

>  *upc0d3 wrote:*   Sorry, but how can I unmuted the Front and Headphones channels ?
> 
> It doesn't answer to the up commando on the keyboard. Select the channel with the right/left arrow keys, and press m to unmute/mute.  The volume of the channel is independent of it being muted or unmuted -- meaning an muted channel can still have 100% volume.  Some channels as you can see have no volume control, but can be muted/unmuted.  This is the case of Headphones and Front for you.

 

It worked.... Thanks for you wonderful help. =D

Best,

----------

## solamour

Just to make sure we are looking at the right direction, would you load up a live CD, such Ubuntu, and check whether the sound works there?

__

sol

----------

